# Level 150 PFD - Manual Inflatable



## chris268 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone know any good places in Syd or online to get a Level 150 PFD that is manually inflatable?


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Ever heard of Google 'search'...


----------

